# Anyone want to come to LKA?



## Tollisty

We have to take 2 cars (3 people and 5 dogs, won't fit in mine!) so we have space for upto 3 people. LKA is a championship show held at the NEC Birmingham, it's on saturday 10th December. It's gundogs, hounds and terriers that day. We will be leaving at about 7am and won't be home till after 6pm. 
If anyone needs a lift and has a dog entered, that's OK as long as it's a small/medium size, and then just 2 people.

Oh, and I live near Dartford, 2 mins off M25.


----------



## Blondie

What a kind offer!! :thumbup1:

We plan to go too, none of mine are entered, but a pup is and the owner dosentl ike the NEC so think ma or Amy will be handling him, lol!


----------



## Born to Boogie

What a nice gesture 
We will be traveling from the North but thank you


----------



## tashi

What an offer, we are on our way in the morning, then staying over on Sat night - no gundogs tomorrow only the hound and then on Sun the border collies and Kevin the spitz !! 

Shame that LKA isn't what it used to be with the christmas atmosphere, still a nice show but not as it was years ago before they stopped the breed christmas parties


----------



## dexter

Tollisty said:


> We have to take 2 cars (3 people and 5 dogs, won't fit in mine!) so we have space for upto 3 people. LKA is a championship show held at the NEC Birmingham, it's on saturday 10th December. It's gundogs, hounds and terriers that day. We will be leaving at about 7am and won't be home till after 6pm.
> If anyone needs a lift and has a dog entered, that's OK as long as it's a small/medium size, and then just 2 people.
> 
> Oh, and I live near Dartford, 2 mins off M25.


very thoughtful, sadly wrong day for me otherwise i'd have gladly jumped in and shared the costs.

good luck x


----------



## Tollisty

We have filled the car with another toller and his owner  .


----------



## dexter

how'd you all get on? hope you had a good one!!


----------



## Freyja

My Buck was 5th in post grad dog and 5th in limit dog in the italian greyhounds today. We are really proud of him it was his first champ show and has been thrown in in the deep end having to compete with the big boys he took it all in his stride. We did notice how ever that although he is 15" which is according to breed bred standard the upper end of the size range he as the smallest there even the puppies were bigger than him


----------



## Tollisty

Chester - 3rd in veteran
Ember - 4th in post grad
Tilly - 2nd in good citizen

Friends tollers
Havoc - 5th in post grad
Chaos - 4th in good citizen

Puppy we took with us
Logan - 3rd in minor puppy and 5th in puppy


and we had 8 tollers doing a bit of obedience training as well


----------



## viz

Well done to you both, wow Tollisty it sounds like you had a very busy show.

We took our Manchester terrier Izzy to her first big show and she had a 1st in minor puppy and a 4th in puppy.


----------



## Tollisty

Yes! I showed 5 tollers!


----------

